# Probleme mit Eclipse Forms



## dzim (13. Sep 2009)

Hi,

seit kurzem schau ich mir ja Eclipse Forms an. Ist ja ganz nett und wenn man viele der gegebenen Hilfen nutzt (MasterDetailsBlock u.s.w) auch sicher recht schick, aber das ist ein bisschen wie mit Kanonen auf spatzen schießen.
Deswegen fang ich erst mal ne Nummer kleiner an:
Form und ScrolledForm.
Das Prinzip ist mir verständlich und ich hab schon so einiges hinbekommen, was mich aber gerade in den Wahnsinn treibt sind die Toolbars:
Ich habe eine Action-Klasse, die nen haufen Schnickschnack macht, aber rein von der Funktion ganz gut läuft - ich würde sie nun gerne in die ToolBar der o.g. Widgets einbinden, aber es passiert nichts wenn ich <form|scrolledForm>.getToolbarManager().add(<myAction>) mache - ich meine damit das die Action nicht angezeigt wird.
Das ist insofern komisch. das ich im Netz genau diese vorgehensweise mehrfach gesehen hab und auch keine Fehler bekomme.
Gibt es da noch irgendwas zu beachten?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte!

MfG,
Daniel


----------



## Koringar (14. Sep 2009)

Mh,
also mit den Forms kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Aber ich habe die ToolBar über einen anderen Weg gefüllt. Die Form oder das Widget erweitert bestimmt 'ViewPart', dann kannst du über 'getViewSite().getActionBars().getToolBarManager()' dir ebenfalls den ToolBarManager geben lassen, bei mir funktioniert dieser Weg.


----------



## dzim (14. Sep 2009)

Hi Koringar,

Danke für den Tipp, aber Form/ScrolledForm kommen vom Composite... Also nix mit ViewPart.

Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass sie angezeigt werden, wenn ich nach dem hinzufügen (auch dem initialem) ein update(true) auf dem ToolbarManager ausführe...


----------

